
First Swiss Unicorn. Dubai Invests in FinTech Centralway Numbrs - p47
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/10/the-investment-corporation-of-dubai-centralway-numbrs/?_
======
KaKr2208
Some serious funding round here: the investment capital of the banking app
provider currently amounts to $ 125 million.

